# Pioneer ODR Midbass - Not mine



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Old School Pioneer ORD TS-M3RS Speaker | eBay


----------



## mht_v10 (Dec 10, 2005)

I heard this ODR full set back in the day when I was a little kid and I was like " wow " .... that was the time when the pioneer still selling the Kex-m900


----------

